# Hunting in my yard.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I went hunting in my yard today and here is what I got. He is alive and unhurt and I let him go. Do you know what he is? Don't ruin it my posting an answer, but send me a PM instead. I will post the answer tomorrow for those that don't know. - Tex-Shooter
*OK, A lot of you got it, it was a ant lion. the picture was taken in a white dish. The little fellow was about 3mm long. You can find out more about them on Google -- Tex*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure what that is! I look forward to finding out tomorrow.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dont forget send Tex a pm with the answer, jeff


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

???


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang Erlkonig beat me to it.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought he wanted the answer PM?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet if Tex said pm me and i will give you a slingshot they would pm him, ha ha jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you did not know, see the answer above in the opening post. -- Tex-Shooter -- PS, I think you are right "Shot in The Foot"


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

but who PM'd him the answer first?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't even know that now, they are all wiped out. Hey it was not a contest anyway, it was just for fun! -- Tex-shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That thing is crazy!
Sometimes I walk out in the yard barefoot, I'd hate to step on one of those.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I never seen it before


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Now that's Big Game hunting! At least from the perspective of an ant


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You never see it above ground and it is very small. They get up to about 1/4 inch long. This was the actual one that I caught. I caught this one with a spoon and the picture was shot in a white dish. He was then put back in his trap and the loose dirt also, so he could reform it. -- Tex-Shoorer


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> You never see it above ground and it is very small. They get up to about 1/4 inch long. This was the actual one that I caught. I caught this one with a spoon and the picture was shot in a white dish. He was then put back in his trap and the loose dirt also, so he could reform it. -- Tex-Shoorer


I didn't see this until just now. When I was a boy, there were many of these "doodlebugs" under the porch, and we would catch them by gently disturbing their traps and sticking a very thin grass stalk into the center. If done right, they would grasp onto the stalk and we could lift them out. I think I was in high school before I found out their real name.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have done that before also, but the ones in my front yard seem to be too smart for that. It did not work and I got tired of trying. Here is one of the little traps for those that have never seen them. The sides are very loose and when the ant or other small bug steps on the rim of the hole the side collapses and he slides down to the bottom. There the Ant Lion waits buried with his long pinchers pointed up and grabs the poor bug and sucks the juice right out of him. His pinchers are hollow.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You have seen the trap of the larve above, now here is a adult. He is called a lace wing. This one was on my back door screen. I hung a old piece of blue gean material behind so you see him better. He is aboit 1 1/2 inches long. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Wondered what all those holes were, Lacewing larve, cool
Philly


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

we go around and stick ants in their burrow things and wait to see what happens haha


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex, you truly are a kid at heart.
Shooting slingshots and playing with bugs


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Craters On the moon? Nope, it is just ant lions setting there traps. They are all over the front yard now in this dry weather we are having here. You don’t need to worry about stepping on one as they are at the bottom of there lair cones and buried there. You won’t see an ant lion unless you dig him up like I did with a spoon to take the picture of him (post above) -- Tex -- M_J, The only difference between men and boys is the price of there toys.


----------

